# Solved: When playing an online game the internet disconnects



## Eracage (Sep 5, 2012)

I have similiar problem, that just started few days ago, when I installed norton 360 and logmein software.
After that day, I havent been able to play War of the Roses Beta game nor Age of Conan game, without internet stopping to work. League of Legends does not trigger this problem for some reason.

When problem occurs
I get no connection to internet, although network says it has internet connection.
I can connect to internet again after few minutes (5-15) and all is fine, until I play online games again.
My friend says he hears me a little while (through xfire) after I get disconnected from the game, I dont hear him though.

I was thinking of making new thread, but I feel the problem might be connected or something. Atleast the problem sounds much like mine.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i moved your posts - its confusing dealing with two problems in one thread

remove norton and do a tcp/ip reset

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the

removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
https://www-secure.symantec.com/norton-support/jsp/help-solutions.jsp?

docid=kb20080828154508EN_EndUserProfile_en_us&ct=us&ispid=&lg=en&product=Norton%20Core&pvid=f-core-cur&version=current

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and

Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Eracage (Sep 5, 2012)

I have Windows 7

I did what you asked me to do:

*Norton seems to be removed succesfully.*

*About the orders to write into command prompt*
I did it in order you gave, I restarted computer after writing lines in command prompt.
So im not exactly sure what it said in the first time.

After entering these lines to command prompt it gave messages like
(I translated the blue text, as my windows is in finnish language)

-*netsh winsock reset catalog:*

"Winsock Catalog reset succesful.
Finish restoring by restarting computer"

-*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log:*

"Formating Connection, OK!
Finish this operation by restarting computer"

-*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log:*

this is the tricky one, I think this was the same as with ipv4 the first time, but the second time I wrote the command it said:
"There are no formatable user definied settings."

Also the original copy from command prompt:
(if you happen to know finnish, find good translator or something)

Microsoft Windows [versio 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Kaikki oikeudet pidätetään.

C:\Users\Ege>netsh winsock reset catalog

Winsock Catalogin palautus onnistui.
Suorita palauttaminen loppuun käynnistämällä tietokone uudelleen.

C:\Users\Ege>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Alustetaan Liittymä, OK!
Suorita tämä toiminto loppuun käynnistämällä tietokone uudelleen.

C:\Users\Ege>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Alustettavia käyttäjän määrittämiä asetuksia ei ole.

C:\Users\Ege>​
*Problem is not solved*. The internet did the same thing again, internet stopped for 5-10 minutes, after I had played an internet game (War of the Roses Beta) for about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see the following when working ok and then ALL the tests again when it disconnects

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Eracage (Sep 5, 2012)

okey this is what I got with connection working, although I couldnt figure out my default gateway, I tried the 2 default gateways I found but they didnt work.

Also, feel free to ask what you need translated, its a big work to translate that all, prefer not to do that.

*When working:*

Microsoft Windows [versio 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Kaikki oikeudet pidätetään.

C:\Users\Ege>ipconfig/all

Windows IP-määritykset

Isäntänimi . . . . . . . . . . . : Ege-PC
Ensisijainen DNS-liite . . . . . :
Solmutyyppi . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybridi
IP-reititys käytössä . . . . . . : Ei
WINS-välityspalvelin käytössä . . : Ei

PPP-sovitin Kaisanet:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kaisanet
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä
IPv4-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.29.80.93(Ensisijainen)
Aliverkon peite . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : 213.145.209.100
213.145.209.101
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Ei käytössä

Ethernet-sovitin Lähiverkkoyhteys:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : E0-CB-4E-D3-C8-B7
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Kyllä
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä
Linkin paikallinen IPv6-osoite. . : fe80::2d12:e092:628a:9276%10(Ensisijainen
)
Autom. määrityksen IPv4-osoite. . : 169.254.146.118(Ensisijainen)
Aliverkon peite . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 249613134
DHCPv6-asiakkaan DUID-tunnus . . : 00-01-00-01-13-AC-43-91-E0-CB-4E-D3-C8-B7

DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Käytössä

Tunnelisovitin isatap.{846472A6-8EEA-46D8-9F17-FDCCF9E7FF84}:

Laitteen tila . . . . . . . . . . : Ei kytketty
Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP -sovitin
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä

Tunnelisovitin 6TO4 Adapter:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 -sovitin
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä
IPv6-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:551d:505d::551d:505d(Ensisijainen)
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : 213.145.209.100
213.145.209.101
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Ei käytössä

Tunnelisovitin Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Laitteen tila . . . . . . . . . . : Ei kytketty
Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä

Tunnelisovitin isatap.{68B2EDF5-81D7-4AD0-AABE-E11B52A6CF46}:

Laitteen tila . . . . . . . . . . : Ei kytketty
Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP -sovitin #2
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä

C:\Users\Ege>ping google.com

Ping-isäntä: google.com [173.194.32.14] 32 tavua tietoja:
Vastaus isännältä 173.194.32.14: tavuja=32 aika=16 ms TTL=49
Vastaus isännältä 173.194.32.14: tavuja=32 aika=16 ms TTL=49
Vastaus isännältä 173.194.32.14: tavuja=32 aika=16 ms TTL=49
Vastaus isännältä 173.194.32.14: tavuja=32 aika=16 ms TTL=50

Ping-tilastot 173.194.32.14:
Paketit: Lähetetty = 4, Vastaanotettu = 4, Kadonnut = 0
(0% hävikki),
Arvioitu kiertoaika millisekunteina:
Pienin = 16 ms, Suurin = 16 ms, Keskiarvo = 16 ms

C:\Users\Ege>ping 209.183.226.152

Ping-isäntä: 209.183.226.152 32 tavua tietoja:
Vastaus isännältä 209.183.226.152: tavuja=32 aika=127 ms TTL=53
Vastaus isännältä 209.183.226.152: tavuja=32 aika=127 ms TTL=53
Vastaus isännältä 209.183.226.152: tavuja=32 aika=127 ms TTL=53
Vastaus isännältä 209.183.226.152: tavuja=32 aika=127 ms TTL=53

Ping-tilastot 209.183.226.152:
Paketit: Lähetetty = 4, Vastaanotettu = 4, Kadonnut = 0
(0% hävikki),
Arvioitu kiertoaika millisekunteina:
Pienin = 127 ms, Suurin = 127 ms, Keskiarvo = 127 ms

C:\Users\Ege>ping 0.0.0.0

Ping-isäntä: 0.0.0.0 32 tavua tietoja:
PING: Lähetys epäonnistui. General failure.
PING: Lähetys epäonnistui. General failure.
PING: Lähetys epäonnistui. General failure.
PING: Lähetys epäonnistui. General failure.

Ping-tilastot 0.0.0.0:
Paketit: Lähetetty = 4, Vastaanotettu = 0, Kadonnut = 4
(100% hävikki),

C:\Users\Ege>ping 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

Ping-isäntä: 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301 32 tavua tietoja:
Pyyntö aikakatkaistiin.
Pyyntö aikakatkaistiin.
Pyyntö aikakatkaistiin.
Pyyntö aikakatkaistiin.

Ping-tilastot 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301:
Paketit: Lähetetty = 4, Vastaanotettu = 0, Kadonnut = 4
(100% hävikki),

C:\Users\Ege>

*And when not working*

Microsoft Windows [versio 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Kaikki oikeudet pidätetään.

C:\Users\Ege>ipconfig/all

Windows IP-määritykset

Isäntänimi . . . . . . . . . . . : Ege-PC
Ensisijainen DNS-liite . . . . . :
Solmutyyppi . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybridi
IP-reititys käytössä . . . . . . : Ei
WINS-välityspalvelin käytössä . . : Ei

PPP-sovitin Kaisanet:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kaisanet
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä
IPv4-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.29.80.93(Ensisijainen)
Aliverkon peite . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : 213.145.209.100
213.145.209.101
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Ei käytössä

Ethernet-sovitin Lähiverkkoyhteys:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : E0-CB-4E-D3-C8-B7
 DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Kyllä
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä
Linkin paikallinen IPv6-osoite. . : fe80::2d12:e092:628a:9276%10(Ensisijainen
)
Autom. määrityksen IPv4-osoite. . : 169.254.146.118(Ensisijainen)
Aliverkon peite . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 249613134
DHCPv6-asiakkaan DUID-tunnus . . : 00-01-00-01-13-AC-43-91-E0-CB-4E-D3-C8-B7

DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Käytössä

Tunnelisovitin isatap.{846472A6-8EEA-46D8-9F17-FDCCF9E7FF84}:

Laitteen tila . . . . . . . . . . : Ei kytketty
Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP -sovitin
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä

Tunnelisovitin 6TO4 Adapter:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 -sovitin
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä
IPv6-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:551d:505d::551d:505d(Ensisijainen)
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : 213.145.209.100
213.145.209.101
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Ei käytössä

Tunnelisovitin Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Laitteen tila . . . . . . . . . . : Ei kytketty
Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä

Tunnelisovitin isatap.{68B2EDF5-81D7-4AD0-AABE-E11B52A6CF46}:

Laitteen tila . . . . . . . . . . : Ei kytketty
Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP -sovitin #2
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä

C:\Users\Ege>ping google.com
Ping-pyyntö: tuntematon isäntä google.com.

C:\Users\Ege>ping 209.183.226.152

Ping-isäntä: 209.183.226.152 32 tavua tietoja:
Pyyntö aikakatkaistiin.
Pyyntö aikakatkaistiin.
Pyyntö aikakatkaistiin.
Pyyntö aikakatkaistiin.

Ping-tilastot 209.183.226.152:
Paketit: Lähetetty = 4, Vastaanotettu = 0, Kadonnut = 4
(100% hävikki),

C:\Users\Ege>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you describe exactly how you are connected to the internet and also make an models of any equipment 
and do you have to log into the internet at all 
who is the ISP - broadband supplier


----------



## Eracage (Sep 5, 2012)

it is WAN Miniport (PPPOE) connection to the internet. Fibre.
To connect to internet, I have to activate connection. First time connecting to network it asks for ID and Password, but now I just have to activate it every time I restart computer.
It is directly connected from my network adapter into a socket in a wall.
The supplier is finnish local company called KAISAnet


----------



## Eracage (Sep 5, 2012)

And now the computer cant get to internet at all.
As I switched my laptop to use the connection, the connection seems working now (with laptop, not my desctop pc)
So now its even more critical to find a solution to the problem, cant say I enjoy using my eee 901 minipc, which cant always even run windows well...


----------



## Eracage (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok now I could connect back to internet with my desktop pc, I dont think the main problem is solved still.
I am afraid the problem will trigger again if I play any online game (exept league of legends hasn't triggered the problem yet)
So still not entirely sure if it is from network provider or computer related problem, seemed more computer related a while ago since other computer could connect, but other couldnt, but actually desktop pc did work after I had used connection on laptop.
Dont know if these 2 messages give any additional information, I hope they did.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

any lights on the Box connecting the fibre and your PC (Modem) 
that change

ping the IPv4 on the PPP connection - which may change each time you connect - so check the ipconfig /all

and then the later two pings 


> It is directly connected from my network adapter into a socket in a wall.


so can you only have 1 pc connected at any one time ?


----------



## Eracage (Sep 5, 2012)

actually, *it is fixed.* Yippee!! 
I am not sure what fixed it in the end.

I called to provider, not sure if they fixed it.

I connected other computer (my laptop) and then again the desktop pc.

I made the connection again, and with another name (I did make connection again with same name earlier)

and to ansver latest questions, no, there is not modem between, I can only connect 1 pc at any one time.

*But the problem is solved, so thank you*, you may have done great deal in this too (well, can't be sure, since it is computers  but thank you anyway )


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up:


----------

